# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  Μπέρδεμα γραμμών ISDN

## CommandoR

Γεια σας .
Εδώ και λίγες μέρες συμβαίνουν διάφορα ανεξήγητα στο σπίτι. Το κυριότερο είναι ότι οι δυο τηλεφωνικές συσκευες που έχω πάνω στο Νετμοντ δουλευουν σχεδόν σαν duplex. Από την μία ακούς την άλλη, ενώ είναι σε χωριστές πόρτες του ΝΤ. Επίσης υπάρχει τρομερός θόρυβος μέσα στην γραμμή και τα δύο τηλέφωνα έχουν ορισμένες φορές εξωφρενικά μέγαλη ένταση στα ακουστικά. Φταίει το ΝΤ ή κάτι άλλο;
(έχω DSL over ISDN, μήπως φταίει το splitter; )

Έχω διαβάσει και τα άλλα post που υπάρχουν και ρωτάω πιο πολύ για το πόσο είναι πιθανό να φταίει το splitter.

----------


## gravis

Για τον θορυβο μαλλον οφειλετε οτι η γραμμη του οτε που καταληγη στο νετμοντ (U line) , περναει κοντα απο τα καλωδια των τηλεφωνον και δημιουργει αυτο το θορυβο. Ο λογος ειναι οτι η γραμμη στο ISDN δουλευει στα 100-110βολτ και οποτε δημιουργει ηλεκτρομαγνητικα πεδια  :Razz:  .
Τωρα οσον αφορα το dublex που ακους μεταξυ τον αβ1 & ab2 pots, αυτο μαλλον δειχνει οτι ειναι χαλασμενο το νετμοντ, θελει αντικατασταση  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  , οχι δεν εχει σχεση το σπλιτερ!

----------

